# Need opinions



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Im up for a new phone...I've been waiting for the galaxy nexus.

Hiccup after hiccup is causing the date to push further and further out and who knows. I also have looked at, and do really like the razrs.

My history of android phones are OG Droid (rooted), Incredible (Rooted), Incredible 2 (current:rooted).

I dont like senseui and I dont like blur. I want a fairly clean stock install of android without all the crapware. I know the razr doesnt have a full recovery setup because sbf hasnt released.

So my question is this...am I over hyping this nexus...should i just say screw it and get a razr because development will be huge once we get the recovery and everything.

I also dont care about nfc, i dont see it taking off anytime soon. The camera...i dont care too much..im thankful the cameras are as good as they are but I dont care too much either way. Storage...16g has been fine so both have 32 and that should be more than fine. I use a lot of cloud stuff. I thought the screen on the razr was gorgeous even though I know the nexus has a higher res. I like the build quality of the razr, im never about the quality of the nexus. I broke two incredibles before I got the incredible two.

So again, am I over hyping the nexus and would probably be happy if I just got a razr and waiting for full development support. I truly believe that due to the popularity of the razr, there will be a lot of development for it.

Razr or wait for nexus?


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just picked up the RAZR today and for stock rooted if frigging flies compared to my Thunderbolt, But I haven't done much reading on the nexus as far as the difference, I know I'm happy with the RAZR so far. Imo i/you won't miss what you never had

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## theshadles (Jun 29, 2011)

I've had the Razr for almost a week and you should know that 4g sucks a battery dry much faster than 3g ever did. That being said if you use a power managment app like juice defender you can easily get 12 maybe 14 hours out of the Razr with moderate to heavy use. As for storage you can add up to 32gig with an sd card so to me storage is really a nonissue on an android phone. The cpu in the Razr freakin' flys IMO so take that as you will. Build quality is top notch with the Razr and if you are worried about it get a otter box for it and it will be about the same size as most of the other phones out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah my wife has a Thunderbolt so I've witnessed 4g battery suckage at its finest. Thanks for the replies. Still undecided.


----------



## franklin270h (Aug 10, 2011)

4g battery life is gonna suck regardless of phone until the new chips come out that have lte radios integrated more tightly. Nexus is no exception there.

Once razr gets ics battery life should improve more since ics/honeycomb use dual core processors properly and the gpu does more. Should see a good overall speed boost too


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I probably wont wait after the 15th. If its not here by the 15th Im just getting a razr cause I know I'd be happy with either one.


----------

